# manco talon 4x4 quad



## buckslayermichigan

anyone know anything about these machines?the info i have is its a 260cc shaft drive they want 4,299 for it.do you think this would be big enough to haul 2 people and pull a portable shanty?or should i go with something bigger.thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## wally-eye

I don't know about that machine but I was in Powers Motor Sports in Fremont yesterday and they have a brand new 4X4 Honda for under $5000....

I believe it was a Foreman but don't quote me on that...........I do know it was a jet black 4X4 Honda and looked pretty sharp........

I'm a Yamaha person but that Honda was sure pretty........


----------



## buckslayermichigan

wally-eye said:


> I don't know about that machine but I was in Powers Motor Sports in Fremont yesterday and they have a brand new 4X4 Honda for under $5000....
> 
> I believe it was a Foreman but don't quote me on that...........I do know it was a jet black 4X4 Honda and looked pretty sharp........
> 
> I'm a Yamaha person but that Honda was sure pretty........


do you know what size it was?


----------



## wally-eye

I leaned on it while I was shooting the breeze with the salesman that sold me my Grizzly..............we talked about it a while and he told me he is selling lots of them............BUT I never asked about the size. Based on just the physical size of it I'd say it was pretty darn close to the size of my 450 Griz. 4X4.....

I know I did look right at the price tag on the handlebar and remember it being BELOW $5k, something like $4897 or something like that.........I do remember it was almost 2K cheaper than my new Griz. w/winch and blade.....which is the only reason I remembered it..

Also I'm going to give an "uneducated" guess at the size and say maybe 350 maybe more.............

Best thing to do is call them tomorrow, ask for Jeremy Parker and tell him that Dan with the 450 Griz. said to give you a deal.

231-924-1924


----------



## buckslayermichigan

thanks for your help dan appreciate it.


----------



## sfw1960

I have a friend that bought a "Manco" for his kid... NOTHING but troubles with a "me too" look-a-like product....
He couldn't sell it fast enough!!!
:rant:
What A P.0.S. were his words.
:xzicon_sm


----------



## buckslayermichigan

thank you thats what i wanted to know.ill go with one of the name brands.thanks


----------



## Swamp Monster

buckslayermichigan said:


> anyone know anything about these machines?the info i have is its a 260cc shaft drive they want 4,299 for it.do you think this would be big enough to haul 2 people and pull a portable shanty?or should i go with something bigger.thanks for any info you can give me.


Just an FYI, it's illegal to haul two people on a quad designed for one person like that Manco. Look at the 2 person quads from Bombardier, Arctic Cat, and Polaris. 
Most of the Chinese Knock-offs are not very well built. Best to stay within Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki, Polaris, Suzuki, and Arctic Cat. Kymco is one knock off company that is trying to be legit. There products are better than most from China.


----------



## bentrod

buckslayermichigan said:


> anyone know anything about these machines?the info i have is its a 260cc shaft drive they want 4,299 for it.do you think this would be big enough to haul 2 people and pull a portable shanty?or should i go with something bigger.thanks for any info you can give me.


I am selling a 2007, 400 4x4 Suzuki Eiger for that, 56 miles and it has a 5 yr extended warantee. This machine has an outstanding track record for durability.


----------



## Swamp Monster

bentrod said:


> I am selling a 2007, 400 4x4 Suzuki Eiger for that, 56 miles and it has a 5 yr extended warantee. This machine has an outstanding track record for durability.


That right there is a very nice deal and will make someone one heck of a quad. A buddy has one and he says good things about it. Far, far superior to any of the chinese knock offs.


----------



## buckslayermichigan

bentrod said:


> I am selling a 2007, 400 4x4 Suzuki Eiger for that, 56 miles and it has a 5 yr extended warantee. This machine has an outstanding track record for durability.


that does sound like a great deal.thanks for the help you guys.i talked to my grandpa last night and he wants to buy a quad too so i think were going to buy them at the same time to try and get a better deal.thanks again.


----------



## wally-eye

buckslayermichigan said:


> that does sound like a great deal.thanks for the help you guys.i talked to my grandpa last night and he wants to buy a quad too so i think were going to buy them at the same time to try and get a better deal.thanks again.


 

Don't know if you called Powers in Fremont or not................but call Nelsons Speed Shop in Greenville. They "WILL" beat anyones price on a new quad......................


----------



## sfw1960

bentrod said:


> I am selling a 2007, 400 4x4 Suzuki Eiger for that, 56 miles and it has a 5 yr extended warantee. This machine has an outstanding track record for durability.


IF I had the $$$ I already would have mugged you!!

Great deal , Bent!


----------



## eddiejohn4

That seems a little high. I have a bombardier that is made for two riders. it is a 2 up 4x4 and I got it on ebay for 6000.The machine needs to be made for 2 riders. I brout this one and sold my honda ,because my wife loved to ride.

My son has a honda 350 he paid 4800.00 out the door.


----------



## JDRR7682

I have a manco talon 260cc and i can pull broke down cars off my rental properties with it. I have also pulled a 5' x 6' trailer full of scrap metal around my yard. It should have a low and high gear shift and if it does alway remember to put in it in low gear when pulling heavy loads. as far as 2 riders it will hold easily but know your weight limits. as far as price goes now i will be honest you can spend a few hundred more and get you a real name brand machine. i love mine, but i did not have to pay for it. i got mine in trade for small engine work. but needless to say i still love it and use the heck out of it. it is a lot more stronger than i thought it would be.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

Many of the Chinese knock offs are POS products,especially the adult size ATVs..And you'll never find PARTS for them if/when they are needed..

The Honda sounds like too good of a deal to be truthful..Im betting that on top of the 4897.00 price for the quad [it must be a new left over 2007 4x4?], they also nail you with additional fee's like,

PREP
ASSEMBLE
DESTINATION
FREIGHT
Processing Fee
ECT fee's..

be careful, if the price seems too good to be true, it usually is. Before you know it, that 4897.00 price is now 6k.When you talk to the guy on the phone at the Honda dealership, tell him you are making out a MONEY ORDER and want the OUT THE DOOR PRICE for this ATV..

I use to sell Honda's for Lapeer Honda back in 2003, and even back than, you could not buy a 2003 350cc 4x4 Rancher for 4897.00..


----------

